# Massensterben an Fischen und Meerestieren in Kanada



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Januar







*Massensterben an Fischen und Meerestieren in Kanada​*https://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/um...assensterben-stellt-Forscher-vor-Raetsel.html

Die "Welt" berichtet von einem Massensterben, das am zweiten Weihnachtstag, als Spaziergänger an mehreren Stränden der kanadischen Atlantik-Halbinsel Nova Scotia (Neuschottland) auf Unmengen toter Meerestiere stiessen, entdeckt wurde.

15.000 bis 20.000 tote Heringe, sowie unzählige tote Muscheln. An weiteren Stellen wurden auch noch tote Krabben, Hummer, Seesterne und andere Meerestiere gefunden.

Was aber löste das massenhafte Sterben der Tiere aus? 

Um heraus zu finden, was passiert ist, wurden laut "Welt" von Wissenschaftlern alle Register gezogen und Tiere auf Krankheiten und Schadstoffrückstände untersucht, Wasserproben genommen, Temperatur des Meerwassers sowie dessen Salz- und Sauerstoffgehalt gemessen und der Grund der Bucht wurde mit Unterwasser-Kameras auf Unregelmäßigkeiten abgesucht.

*Keine Verletzungen, keine Krankheit*
Der leitende Ökologe Kent Smedbol gab danach zu:
_ “An den Heringen war nichts außergewöhnlich. Keine Verletzungen, keine Anzeichen einer weitverbreiteten Krankheit“, sagte der Wissenschaftler._

Die Forscher stünden vor einem absoluten Rätsel. 
Keinerlei Umweltverschmutzung feststellbar...
Keine ungewöhnlichen Temperatur- oder Strömungsphänomene
Fischfarmen in der Region seien von dem Sterben nicht betroffen.

Man hoffe immer noch, das Rätsel aufklären zu können - bis dahin gäbe es zumindest eine gute Nachricht: 
Der Vorfall scheine nicht schlimmer zu werden.

------------------------------------------------​
Wäre das z. B. in der Ostsee passiert, hätten die da ansässigen Wissenschaftler nach bisherigen Erfahrungen vielleicht auch keinen (wirklich) Schuldigen oder Grund gefunden, würden aber dann grundsätzlich wohl erst mal wie beim Baglimit Dorsch und den Angelverboten in den FFH-Gebieten der AWZ Angler und Angeln einschränken.....

Oder wollte jemand dagegen wetten?

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Massensterben an Fischen und Meerestieren in Kanada*

sucht mal nach Supernova und Begleiterscheinungen, da ist anscheinend was heftiges unterwegs. 
Dauert seine Zeit bis der eigentlich Blast nach dem ersten Lichtblitz ankommt.

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...hell-wie-570-milliarden-sonnen-a-1072124.html

haufen Doomsday Videos ...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmHB0O9pJcI

Ansonsten bleibt gesund oder versucht es wenigstens #6


----------

